# SDL-Asylum zu langsam

## uhai

Wir haben Asylum jetzt auf drei Linux-Kisten laufen. Auf einem ist es extrem langsam. Nahezu unspielbar langsam.

Mit strace bekomme ich das hier:

```
read(8, 0xa208b68, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

read(8, 0xa208b68, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

^C--- SIGINT (Interrupt) @ 0 (0) ---

```

Anscheinend klappt ein Lesevorgang nicht und es wird bis zum Timeout gewartet. Diese Meldung wiederholt sich häufig...

Hier ein emerge --info:

```
natan@localhost ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_Dual-Core_M320-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 28 Jan 2011 16:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp6.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp6.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ipv6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X acl acpi akonadi alsa berkdb bzip2 cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dga dri dvd dvdr encode ffmpeg fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg jpeg2k kde lame midi mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline scanner semantic-desktop session sql ssl svg svga sysfs syslog taglib tcpd threads tiff unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack webkit win32codecs wmf x86 xine xorg xpm xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Hat dazu jemand eine Idee?

uhai

----------

## manuels

Welche Datei versteckt sich denn hinter der fid 8?

----------

## Josef.95

Fehlt dir eventuell auch nur ein benötigtes SDL Package ...?

Ich komme drauf, da du laut deiner emerge-info scheinbar auch die USE-Flag "sdl" nicht gesetzt hast.

----------

## uhai

@Josef95:

Das sdl-Use-Flag habe ich jetzt gesetzt, 35 Pakete neu emerged und keine Beschleunigung erreicht.

@manuels:

Wie bekomme ich den Dateinamen heraus?

uhai

----------

## manuels

strace müsste irgendwie sowas ausspucken:

```
open(8, file=/path/to/file...)
```

----------

## uhai

Du meinst, so was wie

```
read(8, 0xa208b68, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable) 
```

das war doch die strace-Ausgabe.   :Question: 

uhai

----------

## manuels

Ja, aber ich meine die Zeile der strace-Ausgabe in der "open(8, ..." und nicht "read(8, ..." steht.

----------

## uhai

ok, jetzt habe ich die ma-page von strace halbwegs durch..  :Wink: 

```
open("/home/natan/.Xauthority", O_RDONLY) = 8

```

Das ist die gesuchte Datei, oder? Die ist aber laut ls -ali da:

```
6496963 -rw-------  1 natan natan       164  2. Feb 12:42 .Xauthority
```

Holzweg, oder? Soll ich den kompletten strace posten?

uhai

----------

## manuels

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Holzweg, oder?

 Denke ich auch. Kannst ja mal gucken, ob "Resource temporarily unavailable" auch auf den Rechnern auftaucht, bei denen es läuft.

Aber ich denke nicht, dass die .Xauthority was mit deinem Problem zutun hat.

----------

## uhai

Auf meinem Dell Netbook mit Ubuntu Netbook Remix läuft das Spiel astrein und der Fehler tritt nicht auf. Allerdings hat der Gentoo-Laptop KDE, Ubuntu läuft mit einem Gnome-Ableger...

File 8 ist auf Ubuntu etwas anderes.... Kann die Nummerierung abweichen? Einzelne "not found"-Meldungen habe oich auch in Ubuntu, aber  nicht so geballt.

Was kann ich jetzt noch tun?

uhai

----------

